
Free Pascal #1 Binary Trees Computer Language Benchmarks - boyter
https://benchmarksgame-team.pages.debian.net/benchmarksgame/performance/binarytrees.html
======
igouy
see TNonFreePooledMemManager

[https://www.freepascal.org/docs-
html/fcl/pooledmm/tnonfreepo...](https://www.freepascal.org/docs-
html/fcl/pooledmm/tnonfreepooledmemmanager.html)

